
Hacker Newsletter - duck
http://www.hackernewsletter.com/
======
sjs382
I love this for weeks when I'm particularly busy. But even on weeks where I
check HN very day, I still go through the newsletter each weekend and re-visit
the "Ask HN" and "Show HN" threads.

Thanks, Kale

~~~
duck
Thanks, and actually the "Ask HN" and "Show HN" threads were the original
reason behind the newsletter... since those seem to not stick around on the
front page very long.

------
petercooper
About time this got submitted, Kale! I'm surprised it wasn't already, even :-)
Kale has been putting in some solid time on this.

~~~
duck
Thanks Peter! I don't know how you do two newsletters and all your great
sites... these things take a good bit of time. I don't even want to keep track
of how long it takes me just to click the publish button when I think I'm
done. I know if there was an edit button that would reduce it for sure. :)

~~~
petercooper
And I have another couple of newsletters coming out in the next few weeks too!
:-) I need to write about it sometime - there are some big wins you can make
by cobbling together various scripts and techniques. Need to get today's Ruby
Weekly out the door now though.. ;-)

~~~
duck
Sounds good. I built a Sinatra app that helps me build out the newsletter each
week. It works pretty well, but I have a lot of tweaks I want to play with. I
couldn't do it without it though.

------
lostbit
I've subcribed since the begining. I like the way the sessions are divided. I
also passed the newsletter to friends I know that they would not follow HN
everyday. I understand there is always some bias in any news selection but I
believe Kale is doing very well!

------
kew
Great timesaver and a good combination of links. Thanks Bro! \-- I'll buy you
a couple beers since you don't have the 'donate' button or ads yet.

------
Zakuzaa
So many of you already knew about it, am I feeling left out :(

BTW, subscribed :)

------
zecho
This has been a huge timesaver. I look forward to it every week, Kale. Thanks.

------
iambot
thats great! signed up as soon as i looked at one of the previous newsletters.

------
rohitarondekar
Awesome idea! I was hoping somebody came up with a newsletter for HN.

~~~
duck
Thanks! I've been doing it for 41 weeks now and the feedback has been great,
but wanted to wait a bit till I posted it back on Hacker News.

~~~
joeyespo
Just wondering, do you think the general acceptance/feedback would be
different if you didn't wait so long?

When I found this, I immediately appreciated it and joined. It's been
wonderful.

~~~
duck
Good question. I had posted a "Tell HN" when I started it, but it just didn't
get much traction. My thinking was that a lot of HN "meta" type projects die
off after a month or so, and one that requires an email is even a tougher
sell. So I waited and tried other things to gain traction. I had wanted to do
this earlier, but wanted to get somethings in place before and just never got
to it. Glad I posted it now though! I need to do some other write-ups based on
what I've learned (thanks peterc for that idea) as I'm sure that will help
too.

~~~
petercooper
Yeah, having the "history" is a big deal. People are far more reluctant to
sign up for things that look fresh out of the gate because it's an unknown
quantity, there's little social proof to find, and because so many people give
up on projects in the short-term.. There are some "tricks" you can employ to
lower these barriers a bit but since I'm still using them, I'll have to write
about them a little further down the track!

~~~
joeyespo
Yeah, it's tough to get traction. Especially without some kind of history. And
for people who like to participate in all sorts of different fields, you
constantly have to keep proving yourself.

It's too bad human psychology works that way and ideas can't be judged at face
value. I'm sure there's a lot of amazing and useful ideas that just didn't
have the personal history behind the implementers that failed to gain
traction. HN gives me hope though, since there's a ton of smart people who are
willing to give new ideas a chance.

------
vnorby
This is great. Can I suggest adding the vote count for articles that you're
linking to? Helps me get a quick sense of just how popular something was.

------
splish
"-Paul Stamatiou, Co-Founder at Notifo and Blogger"

Relatively certain Paul is not a co-founder for Blogger.

~~~
duck
Yeah... that was worded wrong. Will fix, thanks.

------
pmouzo
A flattr button would be nice ;)

~~~
duck
Not really a fan of Flattr or donate now buttons, but I've had a lot of
subscribers ask about it. I just started using some affiliated type links and
would like to run ads at some point if I can keep them relevant (which I think
will be easy to do). After today I'll probably have to start paying for
MailChimp (which is a good problem to have), so I need to figure that out
sooner than later.

